# Route setzen zum Mikrotik RB750



## jimmykuss (6. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab hier zwei Netzwerke.
A) 10.2.1.xxx
und
B) 10.2.6.xxx

Diese sollen verbunden werden.
Dazu habe ich einen Mikrotik RB750 Router gekauft.

Ich habe diesen nach mitgelieferter Anleitung konfiguriert.

Jetzt soll ich jedem PC der Seite A eine Route beibringen, um die andere Seite erreichbar zu machen.
Wie mach ich das?
Die Konfiguration hab ich als Bild beigefügt.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG Jimmy


----------

